# Another outreach tool??



## Jon Peters (Feb 2, 2010)

More Churches Promote Martial Arts to Reach Young Men - NYTimes.com

Hey, at least they're Calvinists: "predestined to fight" is on some of their clothing!


----------



## Andres (Feb 2, 2010)

MMA churches are ridiculous. My heart breaks for those young men.


----------



## jogri17 (Feb 4, 2010)

Church sponsered = stupid. individuals doing it because they enjoy it= stupid but at least acceptable under christian liberty.


----------

